# "Glue" for plexi-glass acrylic



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

A buddy of mine is asking about glue for plexi glass. What do you guys use? I believe plexi has the be "welded" with a solvent.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

GE makes a silicone sealant for acrylic and Lexan. I couldn't find any product number on the tube; the caulking gun size has a bright red label. I bought it at my nearby Lowe's. Also availabe in a 3 oz. tube for almost as much as the caulking gun size.

This stuff is really good. I used it to fill an 1/8 inch gap between two pieces of Lexan and they've held together even under a fair amount of strain.

JackM


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Trichloromethane (chloroform) is the solvent for joining acrylic. I have used it successfully in model making. I purchased the Trichloromethane from our local pharmacy. 

Ian


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Somebody should ask Russ at TAP Plastics, which solvent to use. They used to adverstise on MLS and maybe still do. Anywya, I've used Weld On 16 (in a tube) and a liquid stuff, whose name I can't remember because the label fell off and I've forgotten the name, which is what happens when you inhale the fumes (accidentally, I might ad). BTW, Jack, I couldn't resist: since I'm from those parts (my uncle built houses there in the 1930s), Cheektowaga ain't "The Land of the Crabapple," it's the land of the crabby Polak--me! Grrrr!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Speaking of TAP Plastics; 

http://youtu.be/hT6Ow_cBTps 

I googled fer the glue... 
John


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Joe -

They're less crabby since I left town.

JackM


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Jack (and Joe)- There is still one left- ME! When are you guys gonna visit? BTW- I use M.E.K. to bond Plexi. Its a bit watery. I clamp the 2 pieces together, stand them up, and let capillary action bond the two pieces. The bond is very strong, the aroma is equally strong. Hope this helps. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I generally use Weld-on 16, Bob... Melts the acrylic pieces to each other... TAP is my source....


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the answers. I knew you all would come thru.

Bob


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Kevin (and Joe) - Guess it's too late for this year - since my rolling stock is vacationing in the relative warmth of my basement. But from May on...you visit mine, I'll visit yours. 

And ECLSTS is only three months away!!! 

JackM


----------

